# Removing and re-attaching heat mats?



## HoggieGeckoSlider (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi! Does anyone know whether or not a heat mat glued to the bottom of a glass terrarium can be removed and re-attached? I'm planning to make a couple of upgrades in the near future and some of those include changing the heat source. Are the mats salvageable? They're all from Exo Terra.


----------



## LizardBrain (Aug 19, 2019)

I mean, what kind of glue did you use? If you superglued it in place, my first response would be to ask why, when you could have just used some electrical tape or similar? If it is superglue/gorilla glue or the like, then no, you probably can't salvage it, it'll most likely be damaged by pulling it off.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Is it glued inside or underneath by the way ??

If it’s superglued then it maybe tricky although you can sometimes get a knife in between and prise it away .. better if it’s hot glued in place though as they can be cut and levered off gently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

The mats with the glue pad are really only supposed to be used once on the surface adhered too. The correct heat transfer will be lost using another option to stick to another surface. The trouble getting it of without breaking the element will be a feat in itself. It can be done but just disconnecting or use with another heating method would be far simpler.


----------



## HoggieGeckoSlider (Oct 24, 2019)

LizardBrain said:


> I mean, what kind of glue did you use? If you superglued it in place, my first response would be to ask why, when you could have just used some electrical tape or similar? If it is superglue/gorilla glue or the like, then no, you probably can't salvage it, it'll most likely be damaged by pulling it off.


It's self adhesive so I just peeled off the protective plastic and popped it on.


----------



## HoggieGeckoSlider (Oct 24, 2019)

s6t6nic6l said:


> The mats with the glue pad are really only supposed to be used once on the surface adhered too. The correct heat transfer will be lost using another option to stick to another surface. The trouble getting it of without breaking the element will be a feat in itself. It can be done but just disconnecting or use with another heating method would be far simpler.


Yeah, that's what I thought. Just had to ask anyway in case there was some secret methods the pros use before I give up lol. Thanks! 🙂


----------



## kfamtvw7 (Nov 15, 2017)

I've peeled one off before and it was still sticky enough to stick back onto a different tank. That was five months ago and it's still sticking.
It's not ideal but you can do it and the mat still hits the temperature inside the viv that its set to on the thermostat no problem.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

kfamtvw7 said:


> I've peeled one off before and it was still sticky enough to stick back onto a different tank. That was five months ago and it's still sticking.
> It's not ideal but you can do it and the mat still hits the temperature inside the viv that its set to on the thermostat no problem.




Same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

